
The Nitrogen Fix: Breaking a Costly Addiction - chaostheory
http://e360.yale.edu/content/feature.msp?id=2207
======
hop
Might like my startup - <http://www.earthturfco.com>. Our lawn seed mixes
combine drought tolerant grasses + a special type of nitrogen fixating clover
- stays green without synthetic nitrogen fertilizer, needs minimal water, low
growing.

We are working to show people their lawn doesn't have to be a mono-culture of
hungry, thirsty grass.

~~~
techiferous
That's fabulous. By the way, I really like your site's front page. It's direct
and to-the-point and the copy is compelling.

~~~
hop
Thank you, it's coming together.

------
CapitalistCartr
Most farmers (including my parents) have a simple, sure response to such
fertilizer complaints, to wit, "You like eating, doncha." Until we have a
credible response to that, nothing will change.

~~~
Kadin
We overproduce food, and produce far more of particularly inefficient kinds of
food (e.g. corn) than we need.

Although the ultimate long-term solution is to bring the world population down
to a more sustainable level, at least if we want everyone to be able to enjoy
a First World standard of living, in the near term there is much that could be
done to reduce impact without everyone suddenly starving.

The status quo is not the only way to feed everyone. The status quo has
created an obesity epidemic on one hand, and an environmental disaster on the
other.

------
viggity
"...as ubiquitous as man made carbon dioxide is in the air"

50-80 net parts per million is ubiquitous?

